# IBS after pregnancy



## alrdfr (Mar 8, 2002)

Hello everyone. I am new to the site. My baby is 5months old. Since birth, I have had severe gas. I don't know for sure what to do. I am still nursing so I know I have to be careful of what to take. I am back on the pill, but a low dose since I am nursing. Is there anything OTC that I might be able to take to help relieve the gassiness and bloating. I have D and C off and on.Thanks


----------

